
“Tieless Andrew Yang” – Body Language Expert Dissects Presidential Debate - artsyca
https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2019/09/13/democratic-debate-body-language-228103
======
artsyca
[https://twitter.com/AndrewYangsTie](https://twitter.com/AndrewYangsTie) via
[https://www.newyorker.com/news/current/democratic-
debate-201...](https://www.newyorker.com/news/current/democratic-
debate-2019-andrew-yangs-bold-lack-of-a-tie)

